# I didn't get papers for my bully when I got her but her parents do have them how woul



## Chinagirl (Feb 3, 2020)

When I got my dog the owners of her parents was having a hard time at the time and I saw both parents and they were full bully but the puppys didnt have the papers I would like to know if it is possable to get papers for her if so how do i do it


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

The owner of the parent dogs need to register the litter.


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

Or they can just give you a signed single registration. Either way, you'll have to get them from the person who ownes the Sire and Dam of the litter.


----------

